# Popping in from Kampala



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all, having an unbelievable time in Uganda. Plenty of pics like this:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2012)

Enjoyed reading your email update Geoff!  Looks like you're having a great time.


----------

